# Sticky  Klipsch Quintet Satellite Bookshelf Speaker (Single, Black HG)



## Reviews Bot

*Klipsch Quintet Satellite Bookshelf Speaker (Single, Black HG)*

*Description:*
Acclaimed small speaker noted for huge sound now features High Gloss Black finish & new XT Horn (single pack).

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Klipsch*EAN*0743878022049*Feature*Elegant NEW satellite speaker in High Gloss Black ideal for compleitng 6.1 & 7.1 systems.
New & improved version of best-selling and acclaimed Klipsch Satellite speaker featuring Legendary Klipsch sound & NEW Horn Technology
NEW XT Micro-Tractix Horn tweeter provides improved fidelity & smoother coverage throughout the listening area
NEW elegant High-Gloss Black finish
Flexible combination swivel-base/wall-mounts included*Item Height*9 inches*Item Length*7 inches*Item Width*11 inches*Label*Klipsch*Manufacturer*Klipsch*MPN*Quintet Satellite Bookshelf Speaker*Package Height*6.4 inches*Package Length*10.4 inches*Package Weight*3.5 pounds*Package Width*9.1 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*Quintet Satellite Bookshelf Speaker*ProductGroup*Speakers*ProductTypeName*SPEAKERS*Publisher*Klipsch*SKU*149847*Studio*Klipsch*Title*Klipsch Quintet Satellite Bookshelf Speaker (Single, Black HG)*UPC*743878022490*UPCList - UPCListElement*743878022490
743878022049*Item Weight*4 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*1011919*Model*Quintet Satellite Bookshelf Speaker*Color*Black*Warranty*Black HG*ReleaseDate*2010-06-28


----------

